# found a chunk of heavy duty magnet in garbage disposal?



## abudgetplumb (Aug 22, 2011)

i just switched out a garbage disposal in a mobile home rental it made this horrible sound when you turned it on, then it would just freeze up? does that sound like un-happy tenant to you? it's the first i've ever seen and how do you get it out, i can barley budge it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

abudgetplumb said:


> i just switched out a garbage disposal in a mobile home rental it made this horrible sound when you turned it on, then it would just freeze up? does that sound like un-happy tenant to you? it's the first i've ever seen and how do you get it out, i can barley budge it.


 




No; they sound happy. Happy that Budget Plumber fixed their pain...:yes:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Lock onto it with vise grips.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

abudgetplumb said:


> i just switched out a garbage disposal in a mobile home rental it made this horrible sound when you turned it on, then it would just freeze up? does that sound like un-happy tenant to you? it's the first i've ever seen and how do you get it out, i can barley budge it.


Plastic explosives work everytime.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

You need to get a bigger magnet to pull it out with.









Paul


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Demagnetize the magnet by causing disorder in the magnetic dipoles.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

The tenant is in the garbage disposal?


----------



## abudgetplumb (Aug 22, 2011)

*?*



Ron said:


> Demagnetize the magnet by causing disorder in the magnetic dipoles.


what?


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

abudgetplumb said:


> what?


Come on! That's first year apprentice stuff!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

abudgetplumb said:


> what?


 You have to cause disorder, or randomize the dipoles in the magnet, doing this will demagnetize the magnet. Doing this will cause the magnet to come free.


----------



## abudgetplumb (Aug 22, 2011)

I got it out by taking whole thing apart good as new, anyone need one!


----------

